# Nikon D90 Will it be good enough for my needs



## SethAlbritton (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi,

I'm new to forums and would like to say hello first.

Secondly, I would like to start shooting weddings, senior pictures, and portraits of all types in the future. Will a D90 be sufficient for doing this?

Another question I have is what lens would you recommend for doing this. Is there a lens that would be capable of doing all these types of photography or would I need to buy separate lenses?

The lens I am currently looking at is AF NIKKOR 50mm. Not sure if I should get f/1.4D or 1.8D

If I need more than this lens, is there a lens that can do what the 50mm can do and what I need for whatever is needed?

Thanks in advance


----------



## PhotoXopher (Mar 2, 2010)

Hopefully this doesn't snowball into another thread from hell.

But...

There's a lot more to photography than the gear, I don't know how experienced you are but judging from your post you have a lot to learn before even thinking about shooting senior pictures let alone a wedding - but it's good that you know where you want to be when you're ready.

That said...
A D90 is plenty capable, heck a D40 'can' do the job. However most people will tell you that you'll want a body with more a more pro build such as the D300s and above.

The 50mm whether f/1.4 or f/1.8 is a good start, but you'd be hard pressed to pull of a complete wedding with it. Portraits and senior photos, maybe... depends.

Body and lens are only part of the equation, you'll also want speedlights, a tripod, some sort of light modifier (umbrella, softbox, beauty dish, etc).

I guess I'd like to know where you're at with photography, do you understand exposure and how aperture, shutter speed and ISO play together?


----------



## SethAlbritton (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm a complete noob when it comes to knowing anything about photography. I've currently watched about 60 hours of tutorials on lynda.com for photoshop and know a great deal about retouching, creativity, color, and that type of art.

However, when it comes to iso and the other topics you mentioned, I'm all ears. If you have some articles to suggest for me to read, I would appreciate it. I know these topics are important.

Additionally, can you suggest a lens that is capable of achieving Senior portraits, weddings, and the others I mentioned. Obviously, I'm not going to be shooting weddings tomorrow. However, louisiana photography is done poorly, so I could.


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 2, 2010)

Good gear, and a good camera does not instantly qualify you for doing senior photos, or especially weddings. Not trying to be harsh, or rude. But it's true. 

If you have no idea how to use the camera, the business side of commissioned photography, or even what lens to use for certain situations, you have a LOT more learning to do. Take a photography class, read Understanding Exposure, etc. You can't just get a camera and expect to start making money with it. It's a common mistake. But you're _probably  _being too optimistic.


----------



## epp_b (Mar 2, 2010)

hai gaiys i want to start doin wedings i got a d3 and 1855 lense how do i camera?


----------



## KmH (Mar 2, 2010)

As PhotoXopher alluded to, you're asking some very basic questions that indicate you're new to dSLR photography.

The photographic knowledge and skill of the person operating the camera has the biggest influence on the quality of the images the camera will capture.

Elements like lighting, posing, composition, depth-of-field, perspective, etc are more important than the equipment.

The D90 is an entry level camera and would do well as a starting point. 

It has good ISO performance because it uses the same image sensor as the next up the line Nikon the D300s. But where the D90 is lacking is the auto focus module and the fact it is an all plastic camera with no weather sealing. The D300s has a much better auto focus module, a metal body, weather sealing, dual card slots, longer shutter life, and other enhanced features invaluable to someone making images as a business.

To do weddings and portraits you will need an assortment of lenses.

The 50 mm will work well in some shooting situations but a better portrait lens would be the 85 mm focal length.

A complete wedding, senior, portrait lens kit would include a wide angle lens for group shots, primes in at least the 50, and 85 mm focal lengths, and a good 70-200, or 80-200 mm zoom.

For professional quality images would would want to get professonal quality lenses.

Just below in my sigggy is a link to my blog that covers Digtal SLR Basics.


----------



## SethAlbritton (Mar 2, 2010)

holly **** you guys get off topic quick. I love forums! If you gave valuable information, Thank you.

Anyone want to suggest some good articles to read. Please try to refrain from saying it takes more than a good camera and it takes time to become good. These are obvious statements. If you have to say it, I guess go ahead.


----------



## KmH (Mar 2, 2010)

SethAlbritton said:


> holly **** you guys get off topic quick. I love forums! If you gave valuable information, Thank you.
> 
> Anyone want to suggest some good articles to read. Please try to refrain from saying it takes more than a good camera and it takes time to become good. These are obvious statements. If you have to say it, I guess go ahead.


Hey Seth,

I did refer you to some articles, and I recommend some lenses for you to consider too, but forgive me. It won't happen again soon.

Oh, you'll need to read some "How to run a business" articles too. I'll bet you'll just be great working with John Q. Public.


----------



## dhilberg (Mar 2, 2010)

Yes, asking a question like this will inevitably lead to unwanted lectures here. 

The D90 will be more than capable for what you're doing. If you plan on shooting a ton of sports, then consider a D300s or better. The autofocus modules of the higher end bodies have much better performance.


----------



## c&k (Mar 2, 2010)

Here ya go:

This link should be helpful


----------



## JimmyO (Mar 2, 2010)

No, the d90 will NOT be enough. Actually, skip nikon, from the serious vibes im getting from you just pick up a Hassy with a digital back.


----------



## SethAlbritton (Mar 2, 2010)

yeah, I planed on asking more questions later about different subjects. I was not aware that I would get all kind of answers that were never asked, not to mention the completely obvious statements that were coming at me left and right. Some of you guys were cracking me up. However, some of you guys gave solid advice, so thanks for that.

Lets see if we can answer this question. Try hard guys, it's possible. If I get a lens that is 18-200mm, is it necessary to get a 50mm lens. To me, it seems that the 18-200mm would cover that. Of course I'm the noob and do not understand, so could anyone explain this.

Secondly, is this a professional lens or would it give me better shots or pro shots. Trust me, I know that it takes more than lens to get pro shots! Is this medium end lens or considered a high end lens

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Nikon-18-200mm-3-5-5-6-ED-IF-Zoom-Nikkor/dp/B000BY52NU]Amazon.com: Nikon 18-200mm f/3.5-5.6 G ED-IF AF-S VR DX Zoom-Nikkor Lens: Camera & Photo[/ame]


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 2, 2010)

SethAlbritton said:


> yeah, I planed on asking more questions later about different subjects. I was not aware that I would get all kind of answers that were never asked, not to mention the completely obvious statements that were coming at me left and right. Some of you guys were cracking me up. However, some of you guys gave solid advice, so thanks for that.



Granted, you didn't ask the question "am I too much of a noob to get paid for X commission based job?" But it was pretty obvious you "would like to start shooting weddings, senior pictures, and portraits of all types in the future." What we were trying to do is say HOLD OFF COMMISSION BASED WORK if you are unfamiliar with what you are doing. Sound advice. This is what happens when every new person that comes to the forum and posts a thread that says  "I am a complete novice photographer, but I want to get paid to shoot weddings. What aperture/iso/exposure settings do I need for a wedding?" As if there's some kind of end all answer to that question. There isn't. Just like there isn't a wedding "lens". There are a few good lenses with worthy zoom capabilities and large apertures. But I can see, as we were "cracking you up". That you obviously are extremely informed about everything we were saying up to this point, and you should just buy a Hasselblad H4D and go do professional fashion photography because you are _obviously _a photography wizard.


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 2, 2010)

And no, just because 50mm is in the focal range, doesn't mean that you will get the same performance out of the telephoto lens. Prime lenses have wider apertures than zoom lenses usually. You should probably read up on aperture or something.


----------



## Goontz (Mar 2, 2010)

The 18-200 is certainly not a professional lens. It's a decent "walk-around" or do-it-all kind of lens because of the wide range it has, but as a general rule, any lens that does so many things isn't great at any one thing. 

You've got a lot to learn, practice, read, etc before you're even near a level of charging people for anything. Take it all in stride, learn as much as you can, and you might be there eventually. Like was mentioned, people come here all the time who know nothing but have the intention of shooting weddings or making money. That's why you've invoked the response that you have from some. For starters, go get yourself a copy of the book Understanding Exposure by Bryan Peterson.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 2, 2010)

SethAlbritton said:


> I'm a complete noob when it comes to knowing anything about photography. I've currently watched about 60 hours of tutorials on lynda.com for photoshop and know a great deal about retouching, creativity, color, and that type of art.
> 
> However, when it comes to iso and the other topics you mentioned, I'm all ears. If you have some articles to suggest for me to read, I would appreciate it. I know these topics are important.
> 
> Additionally, can you suggest a lens that is capable of achieving Senior portraits, weddings, and the others I mentioned. Obviously, I'm not going to be shooting weddings tomorrow. However, louisiana photography is done poorly, so I could.



I wouldn't worry about it being good enough, because by the time you are good enough to shoot weddings you will be wanting to change it for a better body probably full frame


----------



## gardy90 (Mar 2, 2010)

Goontz said:


> The 18-200 is certainly not a professional lens. It's a decent "walk-around" or do-it-all kind of lens because of the wide range it has, but as a general rule, any lens that does so many things isn't great at any one thing.
> 
> You've got a lot to learn, practice, read, etc before you're even near a level of charging people for anything. Take it all in stride, learn as much as you can, and you might be there eventually. Like was mentioned, people come here all the time who know nothing but have the intention of shooting weddings or making money. That's why you've invoked the response that you have from some. For starters, go get yourself a copy of the book Understanding Exposure by Bryan Peterson.


abother good book is Fundamentals of Photography by Tom Ang, it gives a good run up on all different subjects from WB to focus using light in different ways, also goes in depth on how your senser works to read the image, and how a lens focuses, i would recomend this book along with understanding exposure


----------



## SethAlbritton (Mar 2, 2010)

o hey tyler said:


> SethAlbritton said:
> 
> 
> > yeah, I planed on asking more questions later about different subjects. I was not aware that I would get all kind of answers that were never asked, not to mention the completely obvious statements that were coming at me left and right. Some of you guys were cracking me up. However, some of you guys gave solid advice, so thanks for that.
> ...



Holly **** man, You are making some major assumptions. Just because I asked the question that I did, does not mean I plan on getting the camera tomorrow and asking everyone for their money where I can take their picture at their wedding. I never said anything about getting paid. I am not acting like I know everything. What I am acting like is quit making assumption and just try to answer the question that I ask and refrain from answering something I'm not talking about. My advice to you is to learn how to read and understand questions. You are cracking me up because you continue to state the obvious about not  trying to make money on something you do not know how to do. NO S H I T man. Seriously, how many times do I have to tell you that I know this. Again Please try to refrain from telling me the obvious, you could be doing something more productive with your time. Sound advice. I have a feeling your not capable of understanding this. Prove me wrong.

With that being understood. My question is what is a professional 18-200mm lens. Around what price range am I looking at. Before I get millions of post saying start off with a cheaper one at first, I'm fine with starting off with a higher end one. Essentially what makes a lens lower, middle, upper end. I ask because kmh said For professional quality images would would want to get professonal quality lenses.


For everyone who has given me an article to read, I appreciate it. Thanks for your time and advice.


----------



## SethAlbritton (Mar 2, 2010)

Try to answer like gardy this man has some skills when it comes to answering questions. I will check it out. THank you the recommendations too


----------



## gsgary (Mar 2, 2010)

The 18-200 will never be a pro lens it is a do it all master of none lens, i would not entertain it, for weddings you need to be looking at 50mmF1.2L,85mmF1.2L,70-200mmF2.8L, 24-70F2.8L


----------



## Derrel (Mar 2, 2010)

SethAlbritton said:


> I'm a complete noob when it comes to knowing anything about photography. >>SNIP>>> Obviously, I'm not going to be shooting weddings tomorrow. However, louisiana photography is done poorly, so I could.



So, Louisiana photography is done poorly, so you could compete in the market...a fair enough statement. But, news flash for you Seth--there is HORRIBLE photography being done all across North America. And in Europe. And in the UK. Case in point--my niece and her fiancee had some engagement pictures done by a woman who advertises herself as a 'professional photographer' on Myspace. The woman who made the shots is a typical shoot-and-burn newbie. Shoot photos, burn to CD, collect check from client, hand over CD with images on it. Lots of images. HORRIBLE images, with no artistic flair, and lower technical standards than my friend Steve gets with his old Fuji 3800 Point and Shoot.

Just one thing to think about: some point and shoot digicams, like the now old 3.8MP FUji 3800 do pretty darned good fill-flash work in  bright sunlight and in the even trickier dappled sunlight coming in through trees; the shots this Myspace "professional" took of my niece and her fiancee were mostly in dappled sunlight,and they were shot with a Canon 40D and the results looked like flat-out crap. So, keep in mind that a **good** digicam might actually be a valuable tool for you when you need to shoot what are called social photography situations, especially those where there is dappled sunlight coming in through trees, or mixed sun/shade situations. And yes, I am being serious here: a few years ago, there were a number of wedding pros using higher-end Minolta and Sony digicams for professional work. For parties,receptions, anniversary parties and that type of thing, when people want grip-n-grin type shots, 3- and 4- drunk guy shots, and best friends eating hot dog shots, consider that a high-end digicam might actually help you, especially if you use it with an ancillary flash and a flash diffuser.

There's a lot to learn. I think books, rather than articles, might be the best way to learn. Good luck to you.


----------



## gardy90 (Mar 2, 2010)

SethAlbritton said:


> Try to answer like gardy this man has some skills when it comes to answering questions. I will check it out. THank you the recommendations too



yea i had both of those books long before i had the money for a DSLR, but by the time i did i had done enough reading that i had a good start, granted i think the best way to learn, besides from taking classes from a pro maybe, is to just get out and shoot, see what works and what doesent, maybe contact a local pro photographer and ask if you can sit in on some sessions once you have a grasp of the basics


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 2, 2010)

OP = Dime a dozen. 

Learn how to elaborate on your posts if you don't want people to assume you're going to do dumb things (much like the dumb things we made it explicitly clear that you shouldn't do). I've CLEARLY been involved with photography for a longer time than you have. Seeing as how you haven't taken the first step in getting involved with photography (i.e. purchasing a camera). So that soap box you are standing on; you can get down from that now. No one here can read your mind, so we told you what not to do. Ever heard of covering all the bases? Okay, good. Stay in school. 

Use the search function. Don't do commission based photography. Read "Understanding Exposure". Read reviews on the lens that you posted. Learn something about photography. 

That's the most concise reply with all the pertinent information that you need. 

/thread.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 2, 2010)

Has  louisiana gone digital yet


----------



## Goontz (Mar 2, 2010)

Did you miss my post, or just mark it off as not being what you wanted to hear? There is no professional 18-200mm. The quality in a professional lens will not allow for such a wide zoom range. What makes a pro-level lens is quality. Build quality, quality of the optics, the aperture, etc. If you want a professional lens that's got the reach of 200mm, you'll be looking at Nikon's 70-200mm f/2.8 VRII which is about $2,400 (or the VR which you can find used for around $1,800). 

If you take everything that everyone says so seriously, and attack each person who gives you a hard time or says something you disagree with, you're not going to last long here or on any other forum. Take responses with a grain of salt and get what you can from them. Move past the rest.


----------



## SethAlbritton (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm really interested in photoshop. I've been watching tutorials the past two weeks and it seems to me that the art is really done in photoshop. I know that taking the pic matters, but i see alot of pics that are bad go into photshop and turn out wonderful. Do all you guys use photshop or no?

Whoever told me the lenses to look at and the sizes, thank you. That is what I was looking for. Is there anyway you could suggest a really good lens in those sizes?

Here are some of the photos I took when I could care less about photography and photoshoped them last night. I know they are not incredible and there are obvious flaws but it was my practice. These photos go far beyond what is pushed in in my area of louisiana. Does that mean I'm going in to business tomorrow, No. 

So, if anyone wants to recommend what lens is a high end lens or a medium end lens in the measurements that gs gary recommended I would appreciate it.


----------



## SethAlbritton (Mar 2, 2010)

o hey tyler said:


> OP = Dime a dozen.
> 
> Learn how to elaborate on your posts if you don't want people to assume you're going to do dumb things (much like the dumb things we made it explicitly clear that you shouldn't do). I've CLEARLY been involved with photography for a longer time than you have. Seeing as how you haven't taken the first step in getting involved with photography (i.e. purchasing a camera). So that soap box you are standing on; you can get down from that now. No one here can read your mind, so we told you what not to do. Ever heard of covering all the bases? Okay, good. Stay in school.
> 
> ...



I like you man. Your a good laugh!


----------



## SethAlbritton (Mar 2, 2010)

Listen keven don't tell me what to do you mother **********. Nah man I'm kidding, I did miss your post or maybe you elaborated the second time you posted and I payed more attention. Either way, thanks for posting what you posted, It makes sense to me now. Also thanks for being specific and showing me a lens.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 2, 2010)

I do as little as possible in photoshop, get it right in camera, i think if you put **** into photoshop **** comes back out with a bit more color and sharpness


----------



## gardy90 (Mar 2, 2010)

i have used photoshop and lightroom just playing around and to add high contrast to a few shots, im trying to keep it simple, imo i would rather take the photo and have it come off the camera with the least amount of editing possible, ide rather my photography skills be better than my photoshop skills


----------



## SethAlbritton (Mar 2, 2010)

I would rather have good photography skills and good photoshop skills  You guys who are not to fond on photoshop should watch some tutorials by chris orwig cs4 for photographers creative color, creative effects, and camera raw. Shows you alot of option you just don't have with a camera alone.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 2, 2010)

SethAlbritton said:


> I would rather have good photography skills and good photoshop skills  You guys who are not to fond on photoshop should watch some tutorials by chris orwig cs4 for photographers creative color, creative effects, and camera raw. Shows you alot of option you just don't have with a camera alone.




No thank's don't need to for most of what i shoot


----------



## Bad Andy (Mar 2, 2010)

I am not a professional photographer, nor do I ever want to be.  I do enjoy photography as I can tell you do.  I simply do it for fun and as a hobby.

I have the 18-200 lens that you are inquiring about.  It is good for many things... travel, snapshots, hiking, and general photography work.

The reason it is not a professional lens is for many reasons.  First off, it doesn't have a very large aperture, so it is very slow.  This also leads to a lack of good bokeh.  Not to mention, it has horrible distortion.  The distortion goes through a range of pin-cushion to barrel distortion, and it is not correctable in post processing.

I also have a 50 MM Prime.  I love it, but it is limited.  It has very good optics, and is very fast.  There are some instances where it could work great in a wedding or portraiture.

If you decide to go pro someday, you will realize that you will also want a good wide angle zoom, as well as a fast mid range zoom and a fast longer zoom.

As you start shooting more, you will begin to realize what you will need, and what you want.

As far as photoshop is concerned.... I don't use photoshop, but I will make some minor adjustments in Aperture (a workflow image program for Mac's).  Since I mostly shoot RAW, I need to adjust the sharpness, saturation, vibrancy, and contrast a little bit on each photo.

Welcome to the forum.  Get the D90 and just start shooting.  You can only get better by taking pictures and posting them here and asking for help.

I remember my first pictures from almost a year ago that I thought were good.  Now they are nothing compared to what I am shooting now (although I still have so much to learn and improve on).

-Andy


----------



## Live_free (Mar 2, 2010)

No, you will need to get at least the D3s. Then like 70 pieces of some nice fast glass at about 1-2k a piece. Then you will be like totally 1337.


----------



## gardy90 (Mar 2, 2010)

i have learned the same thing just over a month, my first photos seemed good, now they seem great, and im sure in a year ill look back and be like Whiskey Tango Fox those old ones suck!


----------

